# Oh My God Pan Fans Don't Look Here!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen some bad ones but is this the worst ever?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...27&category=290


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like the case from the Kienzle Atlantis,other than that it's horrid


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

.........to the seller!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Shake it Griff


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

pretty darn awful







and what about the strap description ... "rubbery" ... what exactly is that ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's nice isn't it?

Jeez, I wouldn't give a watch like that to my boss.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> .........to the seller!!!!


 Hey, fair play to him Stan he is starting at 1p









Although Â£4.50 for P+P has surely got to be more than the watch is worth?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

If he's charging Â£4.50 for postage he must be expecting it to be worth more than Â£28.
















In his dreams.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I Like "Inspired by the beauty of Panerai watches like the Luminor"

It's like saying the 710 is inspired by the beauty of Ursula Andress (the father in laws favorite).

She looks more like Hilda Ogden but she was at least inspired by beauty!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

If it had a different dial, hands, case and strap I could almost like it.







I wonder what it would look like with Roman numerals?









Regards

Julian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What the hell does "good weighty main body." mean?

As opposed to the secondary body which is a bad weight?









mind you the mrs has a weighty body too, doesn't mean it's good does it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If the strap was shorter it could pass for my wife.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG.


----------

